
What exactly is your problem with PHP? - fredastaire
Wondering why so many people hate PHP. I use it with static classes without OOP and never had any issues with it. Like JS and other languages and especially OOP there are really bad example (like the source of PHPUnit for example) but the language itself is mostly fine - you can almost use it as beautyful as golang if you get rid of namespaces and all that stuff. So if you dont like PHP - why?
======
JakDrako
[https://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-
design/](https://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/)

~~~
alibomsn
This was written in 2012, it's 2017 now, don't refer to this anymore whenever
you read something about PHP.

------
draw_down
Why do I have to like it?

~~~
fredastaire
For no reason. On the other hand I dont know why people would not like it, the
language is great if used in a simple way.

